# Moinks,ABT's , Armadillo Eggs



## big guy (Nov 24, 2010)

Gather together some ingredients, mix ground beef and ground pork. Season with some Mad hunky rub, Italian seasoning, garlic, salt and pepper.

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d... and smoking/MoinksABTsArmadilloeggs001-1.jpg

remove seeds from Japs

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d...ng and smoking/MoinksABTsArmadilloeggs002.jpg

fill with cream cheese and half with cheese and terriaki stix, and wrap in bacon

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d...ng and smoking/MoinksABTsArmadilloeggs003.jpg

mould meat mixture around the cheese filled japs, and shape like eggs

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d...ng and smoking/MoinksABTsArmadilloeggs005.jpg

place a chunk of jalapeno colby inside meat and shape into a ball

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d...ng and smoking/MoinksABTsArmadilloeggs006.jpg

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d...ng and smoking/MoinksABTsArmadilloeggs007.jpg

wrap moink balls in bacon

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d...ng and smoking/MoinksABTsArmadilloeggs009.jpg

smoke

cut up some taters into wedges,  deep fry and season with some Mad hunky for Chunky Hunky Fries

enjoy with a brew or two

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d...ng and smoking/MoinksABTsArmadilloeggs010.jpg


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## smokey mo (Nov 26, 2010)

I have got to try these moink things.  they look pretty good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 26, 2010)

Your abts and moink balls all look great.


----------



## porked (Jan 2, 2011)

It all looks good, thanks for sharing.


----------

